# How to test a tablet battery?



## MrW0lf

Hi,

So I have a 2 year old Samsung tab s which gets daily use so naturally the battery is beginning to discharge quite quickly. 

I have ordered a new one so it's all good, but I am curious how I can tell how degraded the old one is. Normally I would just run a YouTube video for, say, two hours then make a note of the battery level and compare it, but I would like to know a more reliable, more technical way to check a battery health.

I have an app called 3c toolbox pro which gives me a full range of stats for the battery but I don't know enough about it to interpret them.

Can anyone tell me how to do this or point me at a tutorial about it?

Thanks.


----------



## plodr

I don't use it but I did some looking.

Online getting started http://www.3c71.com/android/?q=node/2413

Online help http://www.3c71.com/android/?q=node/456

Forum http://www.3c71.com/android/?q=forum


----------

